# hangianum



## Paul (May 17, 2010)

First bloom, bought as a seedling 3 years and a half ago, to a French nursery (LCDO) That's surely a very good strain with selected parents!!
flower size is 14cm wide, and 12,5cm high. dorsal is 5.5cm wide, petals are 6cm high.
Very good smell


----------



## JeanLux (May 17, 2010)

Wow, what a cool large bloom!!!! Bravo Paul!!! Jean


----------



## emydura (May 17, 2010)

WOW PAul. That is awesome. Lovely shape.

David


----------



## papheteer (May 17, 2010)

one of the bests I've seen! But something about it makes it look like it's not pure hangianum. It looks like there's some emersonii in it. I think it's the staminode and the pouch. Not too sure though. Regardless, it's an amazing bloom!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 17, 2010)

Nice job Paul blooming this guy out!


----------



## paphioland (May 17, 2010)

That is a nice one. Congrats. Looks pure hang to me.


----------



## paphreek (May 17, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dido (May 17, 2010)

Nice colour and shape


----------



## goldenrose (May 17, 2010)

:clap::clap: Great job! :drool: :drool: Worth a 3+ yr. wait!
Anything different/special about the culture?


----------



## smartie2000 (May 17, 2010)

:drool: that is an stunning hangianum, the dorsal is very wide and it has great shape


----------



## biothanasis (May 17, 2010)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Paul (May 17, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: Great job! :drool: :drool: Worth a 3+ yr. wait!
> Anything different/special about the culture?



the only thing that made a difference last year was the use of dithane 2 or 3 times a year (1g/l).


----------



## paphjoint (May 17, 2010)

Very nice flower - well done


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 17, 2010)

How can you not love this flower?


----------



## rdlsreno (May 17, 2010)

Excellent clone!!!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2010)

It's a beauty!


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2010)

Nice bloom. What is the leaf size of the plant?


----------



## GuRu (May 18, 2010)

Paul that's a lovely hangianum!! 
Looking at your photos reminds me as if you had taken the shoots 'in situ'!!


----------



## toddybear (May 18, 2010)

WOW! Guess I have to wait 3 years plus for my little seedling to bloom....sigh!


----------



## Paul (May 18, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Nice bloom. What is the leaf size of the plant?



33cm for this one


----------



## John Boy (May 18, 2010)

all this one needs now, is a Pollen from Jean's kolopakingii!!!

Who can imagine what that would look like?!

A very fine flower Paul!


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2010)

33cm = 330 mm/25 cm / 1 inch = 13" +/-. That's one leave or the spread!?!?


----------



## Paul (May 19, 2010)

NYEric said:


> 33cm = 330 mm/25 cm / 1 inch = 13" +/-. That's one leave or the spread!?!?




total spread!!
that's not a rule, I have one wider, another one a little more compact. also depends on the growing area


----------



## NYEric (May 19, 2010)

Oh, OK I have one NBS then!


----------



## goldenrose (May 20, 2010)

Paul said:


> the only thing that made a difference last year was the use of dithane 2 or 3 times a year (1g/l).


Then hangianums are subject to fungal problems? or would/should thedithane be used as a preventative? 



John Boy said:


> all this one needs now, is a Pollen from Jean's kolopakingii!!!
> Who can imagine what that would look like?!


Sorry I can't & don't think I want to imagine that!


----------



## Paul (May 20, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Then hangianums are subject to fungal problems? or would/should thedithane be used as a preventative?
> 
> 
> Sorry I can't & don't think I want to imagine that!



no they are absolutely not sensitive to any disease in my opinion. that's just to provide them Zn and Mn with an easy source.


----------



## John Boy (May 20, 2010)

goldenrose said:


> Sorry I can't & don't think I want to imagine that!



Oh well!!! No imagination, ey?!oke:

How about hangianum x sanderianum then?:clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2010)

I'd rather see x gloria naugle type!


----------



## paworsport (May 20, 2010)

For me it is the primary hybrid : Wosner Wolke : emersonii x hangianum. I saw a lot of this cross in Dresden show in sept 2009 and I have got one at home.

Nice full flower !


----------



## Paul (May 21, 2010)

I think nice crosses (in my opinion) would be with other parvis and brachys, with good round flowers


----------



## Fabrice (May 21, 2010)

Yes, there are some possibilities to create hybrids with hangianum but just the specie (and often this one!) is wonderful! Big nice fragrant flower!!! 

I like it like that!


----------



## goldenrose (May 22, 2010)

John Boy said:


> Oh well!!! No imagination, ey?!oke:
> 
> How about hangianum x sanderianum then?:clap:



:clap: :rollhappy: sure - I'm into dogs.......


the canine species!
I must confess I have some curiosities, they were cheap enough to give them a try!
..... and it wouldn't surprise me if the suggestions you've made aren't brewin' in a lab somewhere, I'm sure you're not alone!


----------



## John M (May 27, 2010)

It's gorgeous! Congratulations!

I REALLY like NYEric's suggestion that this species should be crossed with Gloria Naugle. That would be amazing!!!:drool:


----------



## Leo Schordje (May 30, 2010)

John M said:


> It's gorgeous! Congratulations!
> 
> I REALLY like NYEric's suggestion that this species should be crossed with Gloria Naugle. That would be amazing!!!:drool:



YES !!! that line is the way to go, or onto a good Dollgoldie. 

The (sanderianum x hangianum) ideal reminds me of an old joke. :evil:

"What do you get when you cross a donkey with an onion?"
"Well, most of the time you get an onion with long floppy ears. But once in a while, you get a piece of ass that brings tears to your eyes !!!"


----------



## goldenrose (May 31, 2010)

:rollhappy::rollhappy::clap:


----------



## Bolero (Jun 1, 2010)

Fantastic!!!!!


----------

